# Shareaza - The Best P2P Client



## imcool (May 10, 2005)

This article was first featured on my blog at *www.cyberia.in


To start off, i'd like to mention the networks it supports - gnutella, gnutella2, edonkey2000, mesh, morpheus, bitorrent. They're probably five of the best p2p networks today, and shareaza searches and downloads from any of them. The pros about shareaza -

1. Free, Open Source, and No Ads
2. Supports all major networks, so no need to use multiple clients
3. Neat interface with good media player.
4. Low Memory Usage - My experience with limewire was bad since it used about 30 mb of memory, but shareaza, despite a good looking interface takes about 20 mb.
5. Has a torrent search feature as well, what more can you ask for.

The only bad point i've noticed in shareaza is that it takes some time to connect to the network, I'm using a 128 kbps dsl connection, and it took about 5 minutes to connect but after that, it was running at top speed.


----------



## geek_rohit (May 10, 2005)

I too use shareaza, and I must say I had a very good experience with it. The interface is nice. I normally get good speeds. It does not take too long to connect to the network for me.


----------



## [lokesh] (May 10, 2005)

Hmm...i think i should try using shareaza. You are saying it's good only for P2P ?? or is it even good for torrents like the clients azureus and ABC are ?


----------



## rollcage (May 11, 2005)

I use Ares P2P.

But.....
every1 seems to be happy with Shareaza.. i should try it.

& Does it not have spywares


----------



## imcool (May 11, 2005)

ares and emula are quite good also, but i like shareaza becoz of many networks, and a good interface. Shareaza is open source freeware, so no ads


----------



## vysakh (May 11, 2005)

i am not able to connect shareaza to edonkey2000
even if i click connect, it shows only disconnected. no signs of connecting
anyone having such probs ?


----------



## geek_rohit (May 11, 2005)

Goto tools then Quick Start Wizard. Now complete the wizard, then it will ask to download a file to refresh the server list, download it then it will connect to eDonkey. I too had this problem but after downloading the file I'm able to connect to eDonkey.


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 11, 2005)

Limewire. What about that. I use it. And it gives me speeds which no other P2P client gave me.


----------



## Delpiero (May 11, 2005)

Shareaza is damn slow. The thing i like about is that it shows huge results. Use ARES it's the fastest P2P S/W.


----------



## Charley (May 11, 2005)

Shareaza doesnt connect on my PC . I dont know why. It just stays idle. I am happy with kazaa lite.


----------



## atool (May 11, 2005)

ares lite is very good...very stable...easy on system and no spy/adware


----------



## imcool (May 11, 2005)

i've used limewire too, free and pro, but shareaza has more networks, and i'm on 128 kbps dsl which shareaza always uses more than 90% of. The trick with p2p is to download a lot of files (because it's normally slow) at once. And yes, shareaza does have some initial connection problems. Because i don't have my pc now and am using an 'antique' omnibook 900, limewire used to take more memory and made the system slow. right now i have shareaza in background and i don't notice, but with limewire, i was'nt able to even see my typing instantly.


----------



## vysakh (May 11, 2005)

geek_rohit said:
			
		

> Goto tools then Quick Start Wizard. Now complete the wizard, then it will ask to download a file to refresh the server list, download it then it will connect to eDonkey. I too had this problem but after downloading the file I'm able to connect to eDonkey.



it didnt ask to download any file


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 11, 2005)

One more vote for Shareaza............


----------



## pakkasir (May 11, 2005)

I don't know, but on my 512 kbps speed. Shareaza still takes 3 mins. to connect!! I use Warez p2p (along with ZAP 5.5 to prevent any malicious backtracking). The name's describes it all. I strongly suggest you guys give it a try. Only 2.75 MB and still has an inbuilt MP3, video player...etc

PS: I downloaded 10 Linkin Park videos(each around 40 MB) in 36 mins flat. & boy am i Happy!!


----------



## rollcage (May 12, 2005)

Delpiero said:
			
		

> Use ARES it's the fastest P2P S/W.


Yes i agree with him. downloads are fast in Ares. It does not carry virus or adware. on the other hand the Kaazalite shows results, but the downloads are dam slow. sometimes the files are also currupt, & i did get virus alerts, thanks to Norton it removed those. since then i stop using Kazaalite.
Ares is gr8.


----------



## Charley (May 13, 2005)

But when I was installing Ares it stopped half way through the installation.


----------



## rollcage (May 15, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> But when I was installing Ares it stopped half way through the installation.


may be the file is currupt
download from this link *aresgalaxy.org/download.html


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 16, 2005)

Go to *www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/pest/pest.aspx?id=453073603

What Computer Associates is doing? Which part of World do they live in. Shareaza is spyware free and not a spyware.

Also I recently found that their website changed from www.shareaza.com to *shareaza.sourceforge.net/


----------



## imcool (May 16, 2005)

the article at ca is dated aug 2004, so it may be an older version. Shareaz was not open source then


----------



## geek_rohit (May 16, 2005)

ax3 said:
			
		

> HAS it been given in any of digit cds ???


Yes Shareaza has been given in one of the previous issues of diGit.


----------



## rohanbee (May 19, 2005)

What about Bit Torrent. I heard people say its quite good. Excellent file search on its networks. Im using Limewire Pro at the moment and am quite happy, but its networks don't seem that many/large.


----------



## Charley (May 20, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> What about Bit Torrent. I heard people say its quite good. Excellent file search on its networks.



It is esp if u wanna get music albums..............


----------



## sahil_blues (May 20, 2005)

This is why I JUST *HATE* SHAREAZA:-

 Downloads get stuck and don't get resumed for a looooonnng time.
 Speed of downloads is just *AWFUL*. My max speed is 80KB/sec, what shareaza gives me is 10KB/sec on avg, and thats not because of sources. Each file has more than 500 sources.
 I can't connect to Gnutella 1 and Gnutella 2 networks simuntaneously.
 If I connect to edonkey network (to get more search results), I end up uploading 3-4 times more than i download.

So guys take my word for it....Shareaza* S U C K S !!*


----------



## krisjr (May 20, 2005)

i use kaazalite for mp3s basically and some small softwares.no videos.is shareza giving good results and download speeds when downloading videos and big softwares is concerned.let me know guys.


----------



## sahil_blues (May 21, 2005)

Shareaza gives good search results no doubt but for that you need to be connected to the edonkey network too.....and as I've written edonkey makes you upload a hell lot of stuff...as far as BIG downloads are concerned, I had started 4 downloads sizing about 2 GB each and now all are stuck at 600-700 MB for sometime now.  ....this really leaves you in a helpless situation


----------



## Charley (May 21, 2005)

krisjr said:
			
		

> i use kaazalite for mp3s basically and some small softwares.no videos.is shareza giving good results and download speeds when downloading videos and big softwares is concerned.let me know guys.



Me too used kazaalite for mp3's, but Bitorrent downloads the entire albums.

HOWZAAT


----------



## sahil_blues (May 21, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Me too used kazaalite for mp3's, but Bitorrent downloads the entire albums.
> 
> HOWZAAT



I use BitComet....whats the difference b/w BitTorrent and BitComet??


----------



## rollcage (May 22, 2005)

there is a good collection of mp3 at shareaza.


----------



## rollcage (May 22, 2005)

sahil_blues said:
			
		

> Shareaza gives good search results no doubt but for that you need to be connected to the edonkey network too.....and as I've written edonkey makes you upload a hell lot of stuff...as far as BIG downloads are concerned, I had started 4 downloads sizing about 2 GB each and now all are stuck at 600-700 MB for sometime now.  ....this really leaves you in a helpless situation



Ya dude it sucks big time wen it happen..
you download so much data n it always show e.g.43% downloaded...............
then conectin....conectin...


----------



## imcool (Jun 2, 2005)

sahil_blues said:
			
		

> achacko@dataone.in said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



citorrent is a network, bitcomet is a client for the bittorrent network


----------



## cooljeba (Jun 2, 2005)

Sharezaa is a very good p2p but once I had bad experience with it. It downloaded 35,000 files infected with the same virus .
I didn't had the antivirus so ......

other than that i never find any problem with sharezaa. I t is cool and sometimes i find many mp3 that are rare to find on other sites.

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## shwetanshu (Jun 2, 2005)

wat about limewire???


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 3, 2005)

limewaire is very quick but not as good as shareaza or ares


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 4, 2005)

I also use Shareazaa and to my experience its the best. It got connected very quick than Morpheus and Warez.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 6, 2005)

shareaza rocks brcoz it supports soooooooo many networkd, and not to mention torrents too


----------



## shwetanshu (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah shareaza is good, i just started using and yesterday i downloaded spiderman2


----------



## selva1966 (Jun 9, 2005)

Anyone used K-lite? Is it any better?


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Kazaa Lite K++ 2.4.3*  ROCKS!!!

Get It HERE OR HERE



P.S.> Iv had many-a connection problems with Shareaza..........


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 10, 2005)

cyberia.in said:
			
		

> shareaza rocks brcoz it supports soooooooo many networkd, and not to mention torrents too


Yeah , but it's very slow if you compare it to others.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 10, 2005)

depends on few factors, displayed sources are actually irrelevant.

anyway, my poor HDD has run out of space courtesy shareaza, time to get blank dvd's


----------



## daryl (Jun 10, 2005)

Shareaza sucks........................bad

Ares..................ROCKS


 :roll:  :roll:


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 10, 2005)

both suck, azeurus rocks


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 11, 2005)

Are you guys have'nt used Lime Wire.
It is the most downloaded on download.com .
I also used this and this is a magical fast.
 With a broadband connection by using this you will gat a experiance like you are browsing ur own computer.
With a dial up connection of 56kbps download speed is 5 MB per Second on Afternoon and 6 mb on nights.


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 12, 2005)

@ashwin........

dude............5MB per second on 56kbps.......!!!

U FREAK ME OUT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!

the maximum possible speed u can get on 56kbps is 7KBps 

n which broadband gives u speeds of 25Mbps considering a 5400rpm drive at the minimum.....????


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 12, 2005)

I think ashwin is drunk or day dreaming.


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 12, 2005)

Ashwin Saxena said:
			
		

> Are you guys have'nt used Lime Wire.
> It is the most downloaded on download.com .
> I also used this and this is a magical fast.
> With a broadband connection by using this you will gat a experiance like you are browsing ur own computer.
> With a dial up connection of 56kbps download speed is 5 MB per Second on Afternoon and 6 mb on nights.


Post a screenshot.  That must be 5kbps.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 12, 2005)

no chance of 5MBPS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS - I've tried limewire but hated the ads (i always do), so decided to go open source


----------



## crashuniverse (Jul 28, 2005)

you guys r missing bearshare. well i run on a wi-fi isp which gives me 31.5 kbps normally and i use it well for p2p networks. bearshare connects in some 5 min, and keeps downloading stuffs well (i really like the speed) I cant expect a download speed of 30 kbps but then for ppl like us i have many reasons to say bearshare is good.

but talking personally i am a fan of e-donkey


----------



## sba (Jul 28, 2005)

Shareaza is the best P2P client???
You gotta be joking man. Anything is better than Shareaza. It is slower than a crawling snail.
For me Azureus (new stuff) and amule (old stuff) work great.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 28, 2005)

Sharaza isnt as good as limewire in both , terms of speed and of content

use kazaa lite and try downloading limewire pro (sometimes even via shareaza) and enjoy the speed , especially, dial-up users.

5mb/s ?   :roll:         8)


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 28, 2005)

Bittorent with Azureus.

If you aren't bittorrenting, you're living in the past.    

Before reading the following section -  I'm not encouraging PIRACY here, remember ladies (and gents?) stealing software/music/movies is BAD. 

Ok, now that we have that cleared, have a look at PirateBay homepage. It's got the Google theme. Gotta love this guy's sense of humor.   And, while you're there, remember to read the threatening letters sent from various companies (Microsoft). This stuff is legal in Sweden, if you're wondering why PirateBay hasn't run into serious trouble.

Note: Don't ask for PirateBay homepage links here. Do your own searching.

-Keith


----------



## Charley (Jul 28, 2005)

Ashwin Saxena said:
			
		

> With a broadband connection by using this you will gat a experiance like you are browsing ur own computer.



With a broadband connection, I find it hard to download a 20mb file [minimum] within 5 mins, even with sharer's online




			
				Ashwin Saxena said:
			
		

> With a dial up connection of 56kbps download speed is 5 MB per Second on Afternoon and 6 mb on nights.



I really dont know how this happens    It really doesnt happen that way. Maybe u mixed up mb with kb.


----------



## sba (Jul 28, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Gotta love this guy's sense of humor.


I specially loved the Apple and ASP 21"


----------



## cyberia.in (Jul 28, 2005)

ever since i got bb and a few good torrent sites  , i've stopped shareaza, and switched to azureus


----------

